# anyone had flu in early pregnancy?



## minimorris

Hey ladies, I'm around 8 weeks and thought i had a cold coming, but im feeling so much worse now and think it may actually be flu. I had a quick look on nhs direct to see if there's anything i can take and it recommended going to the gp asap so going to call first thing tomorrow. Just wondered of anyone has had the flu in early pregnancy? Can it harm baby? And did the doc actually give you anything to help? X


----------



## kayleigh_jane

I've just gotten over the flu. The only way it can be harmful to bub is if your temp gets too high, otherwise there is no danger. There isn't much you can take for it other than panadol and some antibiotics if you have a sinus infection. Just rest and drink lots of water! Hope you get well soon :)


----------



## Bluewings

I may have had a flu early on (~5-6 weeks pregnant) but just had to ride it out. :-( Sorry! I do recommend lots of homemade organic vegetable (and chicken) soup. I think that helped, all those nutrients. 

In my last pregnancy DH had bird flu and I had just regular flu (thank God I didn't get the bird flu!!) but managed fine. Just lots of rest and water. The more you eat the more energy your body has to fight off the bug.


----------



## george83

I had flu with my last baby at about 9 10 weeks along I was really bad with it in that I was home alone for the whole weekend and couldn't get up to even feed our cats much to their disgust. I just took paracetamol and that was it I didn't go to the doctors and my baby was fine, I had the easiest pregnancy after that, I'm sure you'll be fine but keep an eye on your temperature x x x


----------



## Maze

I had a really bad 24 hour stomach bug at 7 weeks, I felt like I was going to die, but everything turned out OK and my baby is just fine.


----------



## Emma93

Hello! I'm not sure if what I had was bad enough for the flu, but I got it around 3 days before I found out I was pregnant, and it had literally within the week finally gone. In the days before I found out I was taking lemsip max tablets, and throat sweets. Because I wasn't trying, I didn't think I would be pregnant! But as soon as I found out, I stopped, didn't take anything else and just let nature do it's thing. It was the cough that carried on to no end! Xxx


----------



## minimorris

Aww thanks so much everyone! I have no problem riding it out - tho it totally sucks right? Lol. Biggest concern was if it could be dangerous for the baby, was so tempted to google it, but let's face it, that only ever leads to one thing... Panic! Lol. So thought id be better to ask ppl who actually experienced it. Thank you so much for your help and support as always xxx


----------



## Nina83

I'm 5 weeks and caught the world flu ever. 3rd day of feeling like a train wreck.
I'm drinking tons and took a pregnant friendly pill yesterday to bring my temps down (haven't been up after that). I feel like crap, but was told that as long as you don't have a fever, of it stays down for over 48 hours, the baby should be fine :)
I'm still worried of course. I'm a worry rat :)


----------



## minimorris

Nina83 said:


> I'm 5 weeks and caught the world flu ever. 3rd day of feeling like a train wreck.
> I'm drinking tons and took a pregnant friendly pill yesterday to bring my temps down (haven't been up after that). I feel like crap, but was told that as long as you don't have a fever, of it stays down for over 48 hours, the baby should be fine :)
> I'm still worried of course. I'm a worry rat :)

Aww bless you. Hope we are both feeling better soon! xxx


----------



## baby2onway

ive had the flu the last 2 weeks and feel terrible with it just been resting plenty been taking paracetomal for the headaches and antibiotics for my throat and chest and been drinking plenty hope yous are feeling better soon girls x


----------



## Mummy_

What is the danger of having a high temp? Hope you feel better soon! X


----------



## minimorris

Mummy_ said:


> What is the danger of having a high temp? Hope you feel better soon! X

Thanks hunni, slowly getting there now i think. iv since discovered that apparently prolonged high temperatures in the first trimester had been linked to increased spina bifida, and very high fever increases risk of miscarriage. This is apparently why saunas, sunbeds and very got baths should be avoided - i knew they were bad before but never understood why x


----------



## bettycaanghel

Hello,I'm Betty,nice to meet you...AND i'M from Romania...last week(7 week of pregnancy) I had a little cold..stuffed nose,no fever, no headache...I was reading your post and I would really need some encouriging words...can this cold affect my little baby?kisses from Romania and Marry Christmas!!!


----------

